# Saskatoon Bunnies



## Nadezhda (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey everyone! 

Months and months ago, my boyfriend and I adopted a cute widdle fuzzy wuzzy muffin cake that we named 'Ophelia'. She's our pride and joy!













Today, her princess self was outside, bouncing around with the cat. 











Advent had to untangle her, as she had tangled herself up with the cat! Afterwards, he came up to me and said, "Could you check on the bunny? I thought I felt something swollen or something when I picked her up."

"On her head?" I asked, as she had run into a concrete step earlier (which I'm sure had some higher purpose in her infinite bunny wisdom)

"Well, no," he replied, "On her girl-bits." 






Poor Advent felt bad, as he thought he had accidentally hurt her. He's always so worried he going to hurt our precious baby. So we picked her up, flipped her on her back, and I moved her legs.

"What is that?" Advent asked, worried at the fleshy protrusion now visible.

I shifted her fur to the other side, where an identical one sat.

"Those are her balls."

"Oh."

We put the bunny down, an went inside. 

'It's time to make a bunny blog now.' I thought.


----------



## swanlake (Sep 28, 2008)

LOL!!!!

and shame on you for not staring a blog earlier!! your Ophelia is GORGOUS!!

looks like the gender fairy came for a visit!


----------



## Nadezhda (Sep 28, 2008)

Thankyou! She - er, he is part lionhead, but had grown out of his mane! I'm a little sad, but Phelia is very pretty otherwise :3

I just have to make very sure that when we get him a friend, we actually find a female! I never said I was any good at sexing baby bunnies!

We're also not sure when his balls dropped. Our landlords showed what utter (insert rant containing many expletives on how much I hate these people) and bunny is living at Advent's mom's house until our lease is up in February. In about two weeks, we've got a checkup appointment for his princessness, and the day after, a spay, which we'll have to inform the vet now, a neuter. We don't really know when Ophelia's balls dropped, as for the past month or so, the weather has been too cool or rainy to take her/him outsie, so we've been opening the cage door and letting him come out and run around the living room with us at his leisure on weekends.

Baby pictures!






When he was all cute and curious and scared of going outside her cage.

Disapproving... of being called a cute little girl? Sorry, guy...






Nomming hay while the roommates cat, Hobo, investigates this little creature... Previously, the small animal experience Hobo had had was with ferrets, who nommed his tail.






Ophelia gets annoyed at the cat sniffing her, and decides to check out what this big black bunny-cat is about.






Hobo gets scared, calls retreat, and flees!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 29, 2008)

I think I need this bunny. Can I have Ophelia?


----------



## Nadezhda (Sep 29, 2008)

: O I don't think I could ever give my bunny boy up! Poor widdle Ophelia gets a girls name, has to live with his human grammy instead of his mommy and daddy... I don't think he could move across the border as well!

*misses the bunny, and can't wait till next time she can see him (on the weekend if not sooner) for more pictures!*


----------



## swanlake (Sep 29, 2008)

for some reason, i have been thinking about this bun! haha, i was like--ophila is a boy now, so what could you call him that would still be like his old name?? the option i came up with was phil, then i started thinking about disney's "hercules" and the little goat guy who's name is phil! lol, the way my brain works...


----------



## Nadezhda (Sep 30, 2008)

That's exactly what my boyfriend said, about Hercules and Phil! Lol!

And today at work I was chatting with a coworker who had a bunny named Hercules, only he found out Hercules was a girl once she got pregnant, lol!

Too many coincidences!

-I don't think this bunny flop went as planned:






Bouncing around :3






om nom nom






"Oy, close the door and get that flashy thing out of my face!"


----------



## Nadezhda (Oct 8, 2008)

Ophelia went in for his checkup yesterday. We took him to the teaching vet at the University, which also gave me the opportunity to make sure they weren't going to do something that even *I* knew wasn't good for bunnies. (Some of you may know me from when I first joined a couple years ago when my first bunny, Oreo, got sick and eventually passed because of my vets use of amoxycillan) They know their stuff, and they said they'd trim his claws too  Sean and I don't know where Ophelia's bunny clippers are, so we jumped on the opportunity of someone else doing it.

They're keeping him until Thursday, so we pick him up tomorrow. As we were leaving, some of the students were finding boxes for the bunnies to hide in 

Anywhooo during the checkup, the vet told me that he was in excellent physical shape. She also saw a tooth that looked like it may have been growing sideways into his cheek, and she thought she saw a white spot on his cheek that could have been an ulcer. When they phoned to tell us the surgury went all good, they didn't mention anything about the tooth, which they were going to check while he was under, so I'll take that as a no news is good news, but I'll ask when we pick him up tomorrow.

Ta!


----------



## swanlake (Oct 9, 2008)

yay!

i am expecting some post-op pics...:biggrin2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm happy to see i'm not the only here from Saskatoon. I always take my bunnies to the University. Dr. Parker has seen all my bunnies and we just saw her Tuesday for Monsters.She defienatly knows what she's doing.


----------



## Nadezhda (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah! 

Ophelia was fine and dandy, and was being a scared widdle cuddle bun on the ride home, and even gave me at least ten solid minutes of cuddles before being his curious little self. They checked out his teeth while he was under, and they're fine, thank goodness 

There are no post-op pics, but I will be sure to grab some this weekend. 

When I brought him to his cage, he went straight for his food dish, ate a treat, and then went right after his hay. Such good eating habits my bunbun has :3 I'm missing my bunny sorely, and I can't wait until the lease is up so I can live with my sweetie bun again.

His adoptive cat-mommy, Baby (the white cat in the pics) was pissy for the few days Ophelia was gone, and because of the vet smell, she didn't recognize he was home right away. After a while, she came in and was poking Ophelia through the cage bars, so I grabbed her and put her by the open cage door so she and Ophelia could reaquaint themselves. After some good sniffing, Baby decided Ophelia was okay, and went off to perch on a box near the top levels of his cage, and Ophelia went back to eating his hay. 

Yay!


----------



## Nadezhda (May 13, 2009)

Long time, no post! Ophelia is doing wonderfully.






He's a very sweet bunny, but he's very picky!




" 

I've got a bajillion photos of him posing like this:






I bring out the camera and he automatically starts posing!






We moved in to our new apartment who gladly accepts bunnies, and we didn't even have to pay a damage deposit! This new place also has carpet, which he loves since he gets more traction, and...






It's better to relax on!






We've also got ourselves a kitty, Arthas. The first few times Arthas ran around with the bunny, we ended up putting him in a seperate room so he'd stop chasing the bunny. Ophelia, who is used to cats, soon showed him who was boss, and now they play nice together 






Cheers!


----------



## Numbat (May 13, 2009)

LOL! Just saw this blog, great pics!  Ophelia is gorgeous!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 13, 2009)

YAH. I'm so happy your back and you moved so your bunny could be with you. I bet your mom might miss having the little guy around.


----------



## Nadezhda (May 13, 2009)

I don't think Advent's mom minds  She's got her kitty, Baby, and her daughter has a new kitty, so she's got her hands full! Baby would hold Ophelia down and groom him, and when the new kitty was trying to stalk him, he ran around her, hopped up on the couch, and ambushed her! 

We also took in a new bunny, who we've name Hiyori. They've been on two dates, and I'll upload the pics and video from their second date shortly


----------



## Nadezhda (May 13, 2009)

So we took in a new bunny.






Hiyori. She was found by a friend of a friend on a busy street in a not-so-good part of town. We took her in, and I've been checking kijiji every day, but so far noone has posted any missing bunny posts. We've heard that she's been seen outside for a couple of months, so we're wondering if she was abandoned  She's got that cut in her ear that's completely healed, so maybe she's been in scraps... She's very cuddly and tame, and doesn't mind being picked up. She'll come up to you when she's running around and sit there, letting you pet her for hours. She's just so cute! Ophelia doesn't seem to mind her, as the first date they had he wouldn't stop humping her, so it only lasted a few minutes. The second date, yesterday, went very well, as he humped her a few times and then they sat near each other, trying to get the other bunny to groom them. Neither wanted to, but Hiyori did lick his cheek a couple of times. I have hope! They'll be sweethearts in no time 






Arthas loves Hiyori. He grooms her, and we was playing with her tail for a while :/ She didn't seem to mind too much, but I told arthas that if he gets his nose bitten off, it's his fault.






At the end of the date, they seemed to be ignoring each other, which is better than scrapping!

Here's a video I made of Arthas taking over their date. 

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/DbY4AUoOoHE&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 13, 2009)

That was a great movie, I love that the cat had to be the center of attention!


----------

